# I have weeds in my yard......What should I do?



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I moved into this house about 8 months ago and the yard looked great. Now that it's starting to warm up, I'm getting weeds in areas of my lawn. 

Here is a picture of the worst part of the backyard....


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a closeup of the weed...


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

What should I use to eliminate these weeds? When should I apply it?

I'm in OKC, OK.


----------



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Greetings--

I've had good luck using Weed and Feed type fertilizer. It takes at least 4-5 days or more, depending on rainfall or your watering.

I"ve also used a FertALome spray product but cant recall its exact name. I tossed the bottle away :huh: 

Check with a garden store-- they will have suggestions. I had the same type of weed.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would try to find out exactly what the weed is. Take it to a Earl May or nursery and then treat accordingly.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

It's a pretty weed...just leave it


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Really, you could just mow them. They will die off as your weather gets hotter. Probably a bit to early for a weed and feed if your dormant grass is not growing. You could use a liquid broad leaf weed spray to spot kill and it won't hurt your grass. A benifit to spraying now is that next year you will have less of a weed problem in spring. Be patient as this time of the year is not the prettiest for lawns. Good luck.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You can use Roundup to kill off the weeds, but unless you start planting some grass, or putting down a fiber screen, the weeds will come back. Weeds generally tend to grow where there's barren land and no competition for water.


----------



## clark lawn (Mar 25, 2007)

DONT use round up it will kill everything it touches (weeds and grass) you need to get a selective herbacide labeled for violet and spot spray it. then start your lawn on a regular fert. progam to keep it healthy and the grass will choke out the weeds after a couple of seasons.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

clark lawn said:


> DONT use round up it will kill everything it touches (weeds and grass) you need to get a selective herbacide labeled for violet and spot spray it. then start your lawn on a regular fert. progam to keep it healthy and the grass will choke out the weeds after a couple of seasons.


I looked at the pic provided, and it looks to me like it's all weeds. No grass at all, with a lot of bare spots. That's why I recommended round up.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*weeds are plants too*

Just kidding! :thumbup: 
Weeds are People too....:laughing:.... 
Sombody has to think that's funny,:thumbsup: No?


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

oops (Somebody), I mean, yeah,... I know how to spell!


----------



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

*selective herbicides*

I'm not sure if you can buy these at a big box store, but the use of a selective broadleaf herbicide would smote that. I'm thinking its henbit. But a selective herbicide with the active ingredient of prodiamine should do the trick. I'm never tried to kill weeds in a home-lawn, I work on a golf course. so i dont care about my home lawn at all. hehe

but good luck, you could pull them, thats the best way to get rid of a weed as long as you get the roots.
-smallz


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is Wild violet. I had to call Chemlawn to kill it off. I still have areas in planting beds that they where not able to take care of.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

I actually think thats a pretty looking weed I almost wish I had them in my poor excuse of a yard... I will get around to fixing i but, Its been hectic, Good Luck though!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No you don't, due to they go everywhere. I also have Lilly of the Valley, which is a pain to get rid of, along with some other aggressive species. Only way to get rid of them, is to either use heavy herbicide, or make sure that you dig deep enough to eliminate them.


----------



## pugfug90 (Apr 3, 2007)

After you take pictures of them, I think it'd be good to chop of stems (not with weed wacker that will disperse seeds) but with knife/scissors or something while waiting for chemicals to have their affect.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That will not work, due to the seed pods are actually below the surface of the dirt, not up on the stems. Only way to get rid of Wild Violet, is by digging out about a foot to loosen the soil, and about a foot deep to remove the whole plant, which includes root structure.


----------



## pugfug90 (Apr 3, 2007)

What about the flowers? They have nothing?

Digging? Sounds ugly. What about poison?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The flowers are just that. Poison will kill everything around them, but if you do like I did, and call Chemlawn, it will keep them down to the point they do not come back. Of course, my neighbors around me have them worst then what I did.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*I once heard Vinegar is a good thing to kill weeds*

Anyone ever hear of that as well?:wink:


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*I once heard Vinegar is a good thing to kill weeds*

Anyone ever hear of that ?:wink:

It is also good to elimate pet :thumbupdors and it removes rust as well..


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Vinegar is good, but you must dilute it, 1:10 ratio maybe.


----------



## Pilgrims Pride (Apr 16, 2007)

Constantchange,

What is the rest of the lawn like?
That picture doesnt really show what type of grass you have there.
Where it is a small area, if the rest of the lawn is not desirable grasses you could spray the entire area with round up.
Then slice seed/aerate & overseed and start over.


----------

